# Luces ritmicas alimentada por fuente simetrica regulable 30VDC 2A



## jenrique (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola companeros un saludo para todos....Yo se que este tema ya ha sido publicado antes  ops: pero el motivo por lo que lo vuelvo plantear es que porq se me ocurrio relizar el diseno de luces ritmicas de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm pero alimentarlo con la fuente de esta pagina http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente4.htm se que suena un poco loco pero bueno tengo 20 anios y estoy estudiando ing electronica y ya estoy viendo materias como electronica 2 donde veo me ensenan el funcionamiento de todos los tipos de amplificador y no se me entra el bicho de la curiosidad   por saber como funcionan aparte lo que tenga que ver con musica me apasiona bastante y esto de las luces esta bien loco y no se me atrae bueno en cuanto al diseno de la fuente desde que vi diseno de fuentes en electronica 1 me llamo la atensión hacer una...pero bueno *yendo al grano* he leido sobre el proyecto de las luces ritmicas y me dicen que es un poco peligroso debido al voltaje de 220AC y un poco de cosas mas que hay que hacerle variaciones a dicho circuito otras veces que el circuito no sirve    y bueno cosas que le meten miedo al proyecto   pero bueno mis 3 preguntas son: puedo alimentar el circuito de pablin con esta fuente? habria que hacerle algun cambio? si uso esta fuente ya no es necesario el voltaje de 220AC? disculpen si las preguntas son un poco tontas  pero bueno tengan piedad soy un estudiante recien je je y todo esto lo hago por gusto a la electronica gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2008)

Hola.
Los triacs deben funcionar con corriente altena. Puedes por ejemplo, usar 12V CA y focos o bombillas de 12V.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 17, 2008)

Gracias elaficionado por tu respuesta...una preguntita para sacar esos 12V CA tendria que usar algun transformador reductor porque de la red electrica de mi casa salen 220V CA?


----------



## jenrique (Nov 17, 2008)

elaficionado los optocopladores son necesarios en mi caso? esto de los optocopladores lo vi en otro post dicho por fogonazo por eso preguntaba porque en mi caso no voy a usar ni transformadores ni nada por el estilo ya que voa a alimentar el circuito con la fuente de 30V


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola.
Cómo ya te comenté los triacs solo funciona con corriente alterma como es en este caso.
Si tú empleas una fuente de corriente continua los focos se encenderan, pero no se apagaran de acuerdo al sonido, quedan encendidos hasta que le quites la energía al circuito.
Los optoacopladores sólo se emplean para aislar el circuito de bajo voltaje del voltaje de la red pública.
Sobre la fuente de 0 - 30V, busca otra, aquí en el foro he visto más simples y desde mi punto de vista mejores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 17, 2008)

tienes razon esa fuente es medio complicada con decirte que aun no encuentro ese transformador aqui en mi pais a lo mucho hay de 12o12...pero bueno si tienes paginas donde hayan fuentes confiables que alimenten este circuito me podiras mandar los links?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 17, 2008)

Hola.
Qué piensas usar como luces, ya que este circuito emplea focos grandes de 220V ó 110V.
Dime que tienes en mente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 18, 2008)

sabes que ya compre las bombillas de 12V que me dijiste pero bueno no importa tendre que comprar las bombillas de 220V. Me podrias dar tu opinion acerca de lo que voy hacer o crees que esa fuente es exagerada para el circuito de pablin? si tienes otras fuentes simetricas pero de menos voltaje me podrias enviar el link...gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Mencionaste que solo consigues transformadores de 12V-0-12V, esto puede servir, pero va a depender de la corriente de los focos de 12V.
Cuantos focos tienes y de que potencia o de cuantos vatios (watts) son los focos, ya que sabiendo eso, puedes comprar el transformador de la potencia adecuada.

Voy a publicar un circuito para que lo examines y decidas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 18, 2008)

Gracias el aficionado si me publicas ese circuito me seria de gran ayuda...ah otra cosa en el circuito del pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/index.htm especifiamente en la etapa de pre-amplificación que amplificador compro? me refiero a A1, A2, A3 ya que no dice de que tipo son.  Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Es el LM324.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jenrique (Nov 18, 2008)

gracias nuevamente...disculpa que te pregunte tnato  pero bueno tu sabes preguntando se sale uno de dudas...ok la pregunta es  se  puede hacer esa fuente de 30v simetrica regulable con un transformador de 12o12? es que aca no hay el de 15015


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Sí, 15- 0 -15 da 30, 12-0-12 da 24.

Se puede hacer una fuente de cerca a 30V, tal vez 28V.
Te sugiero que mires la hoja de datos (datasheet) del LM317 y LM337, allí encontrarás circuitos interesantes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2008)

Hola.
Esto es, lo que creo que quieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 20, 2008)

Gracias aficionado por el esquema pero ya me decidi y voy hacer el circuito adjunto me parece que es mas confiable que el de pablin es lo mismo solo cambia unas capacitancias por ahi y tb el tipo de microfono de ahi es lo mismo ah bueno tambien la fuente de alimentacion (sigue encaprichado en hacer esa fuente simetrica regulable). que bombillas me recomiendas para este circuito?


----------

